# Die Bilder von Photoshop in Dreamweaver laden, sodass man seine Homepage machen kann!



## robinberger (22. Juni 2004)

Könnet mir einer Sagen, wie ich mein im Photoshop selber entworfenes Design in den Dreamweaver laden kann, somit ich im Dreamweaver meine Homepage kreiren kann

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand Helfen
ich wäre sehr dankbar
mit freundlichen Grüssen 
robin


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (22. Juni 2004)

Du kannst dein Layout in Image Ready laden und es danach zerschneiden (slicen). Wenn du das gemacht hast, dann speichere dein Layout unter Datei-->Für Web speichern ab und anschliessend kannst du deine index.html in Dreamweaver laden und weiterbasteln :-]

Du findest hier im Forum genügen Threads für das Slicen von Bilder einfach
mal suchen :-D


----------



## robinberger (22. Juni 2004)

*Die Bilder von Photoshop in Dreamweaver laden, sodass man seine Homepage machen kann*

Ich werde es mal probieren, danke.


----------



## robinberger (22. Juni 2004)

*Problem*

danke, 
ich habe alles gemacht, und die Datei Bilder habe ich auch! 
wenn ich jetzt in den dreamweaver gehe ist auch alles okay! habe aber noch ein kleines Problem, wenn ich jetzt auf diese Bilder etwas schreiben möchte oder sogar etwas ändern will geht das nicht, dann klickts immer das ganze bild an und ich kann gar nichts ändern. Kennen sie vielleicht einen Code mit dem ich das Bild in den Hintergrund stellen kann, und so etwas draufschreiben kann oder gibts auch eine andere Methode? Wie haben sies gemacht?

mit freundlichen Grüssen 
robin


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (22. Juni 2004)

Hi

Du kannst mich ruhig duzen *g*.


```
<td background="PfadZuDeinemBild" height="xxx" width="xxx">&nbsp;</td>
```

Wobei xxx die Grössen deines Bildes sind.


----------



## robinberger (22. Juni 2004)

danke für den code! ja man weiss ja nie!
kommst du auch von der schweiz? von wo genau?


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag Herr Berger 
Sie müssen die in den Hintergrund lege. Wählen Sie dazu die entsprechende Zelle mit gedrückter STRG Taste an. Nun ist die gewünschte Tabelle markiert. Klicken Sie nun im unteren Bildschimbereich, bei den Eigenschaften dieser Tabellenzelle auf Hingergrundbild und wählen Sie das entsprechende Bild aus. 
Fertig! Nun können Sie in die Tabellenzelle hineinschreiben. 

VORSICHT: 
Es emfiehlt sich nicht überall die Bilder in ein Hintergrundbild umzuwandeln. Da wenn kein Bild mehr in der Tabelle ist, auch kein Element (Text, Bild, Tabelle usw.) in der Tabellenzelle ist, sondern nur noch das Hintergrundebild, kann die Tabellenzelle die Breite und Höhe ändern. Es empfiehlt sich daher, die Tabellenzellengrösse und länge in mittels CSS zu definieren. 

Falls Sie dieses Problem haben sollten, Markieren Sie die Tabellenzelle wieder mittels der STRG Taste und wechsels Sie in den Quelltext. Schreiben Sie nun dort wo Sie die markierte *<td* sehen zu hinterst, vor dem *>* noch folgendes:

```
style="width: 20px; height 20px;"
```
Tauschen Sie dann nur noch die 20 gegen die gewünschten Werte aus.


----------

